# How to add more "desktop audio" tracks?



## Bloodavenger (Dec 3, 2020)

I have a headset that splits audio from chat (discord) and game on the pc side making it appear as 2 devices on the pc. I need extra "desktop audio" (idk the proper name) to be able to record and isolate each audio stream so I can balance them in post, I need at least 3 "desktop audio".
I have looked around abut but haven't found anything explaining how to do it.
If you know how to do it I would love the help.


----------



## koala (Dec 3, 2020)

In OBS Settings->Audio, you can setup the capture of 2 Windows output devices like speakers or headphones, and 4 Windows input devices like microphones or line in.
If you need more than 2 output devices, you can add them as audio source. In the Sources window, click the + and add a source of type "Audio output capture". If you need the same additional device in multiple scenes, and you add this source to your other scenes as well, make sure you use the "add existing" option.


----------



## Freemancer (Jul 16, 2021)

koala said:


> In OBS Settings->Audio, you can setup the capture of 2 Windows output devices like speakers or headphones, and 4 Windows input devices like microphones or line in.
> If you need more than 2 output devices, you can add them as audio source. In the Sources window, click the + and add a source of type "Audio output capture". If you need the same additional device in multiple scenes, and you add this source to your other scenes as well, make sure you use the "add existing" option.



Thank you koala ! You save me !
I will let an image to help the people !


----------



## ricco (Jun 1, 2022)

sorry for bringing up old thread, how do i add the audio source to a scene but its not on other scenes? IE my start screen has not desktop audio but my game scene does ?


----------

